# Think I found an answer on why the 13 Cruze has no backup camera grid lines



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info...very helpful but it sucks to hear! I know I for one have made a big deal about the absence of the guidance lines in the cruze's backup camera, but when they are there, it's really helpful especially in crowded parking lots and in inclement weather! 

Maybe it's possible to replace the camera in the cruze with one that has the lines without having to replace the OEM 7" color screen?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> This was taken from a USA Today review of a 2013 Mailbu turbo published a day ago: Backup camera without helpful grid lines on the screen. Meyers says Malibu's screen comes from Panasonic, which got into a big fight with the patent holder, lost a lawsuit and now can't use the grid lines without paying "hostage fees.""We'd rather have them, but it would be so costly it doesn't make any sense," he says.
> It would cost a fortune to tear up the Malibu and redesign the dashboard to accept screens, radios and other accessories from other GM models that do have the on-screen guidelines, he says.


Figures software patents should not be legal. Software is nothing but math and math is not patent able. How fricken obvious putting grid lines on a camera. What a joke. That is like Apple patenting a black rounded edge device. They just hand out patents like candy and then let them and the lawyers get the money. Alleged patent infringement is the most expensive litigation around and it does nothing but raise the prices for me and you and create illegal monopolies. 

If you do any kind of coding for a living chances are you infringe on a patent at least once a day. 
The government will not do anything about it because they are money makers.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This wouldn't be a software patent. Yes, software is used to implement the guide lines, but the concept of the guide lines could be patented (except for the fact that it's been used in cameras for a number of years to line up panoramic photos). So basically unless all the cameras that use guide lines are paying a license fee to the patent holder already it's most likely another monumental screw up by our patent office.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Why do you need a backup camera on a car the size of a shoe? Seriously...if you can't parallel or reverse park a Cruze without technology, you shouldn't be driving. It's got some of the best visibility frontwards/rearwards of any car on the market.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Why do you need a backup camera on a car the size of a shoe? Seriously...if you can't parallel or reverse park a Cruze without technology, you shouldn't be driving. It's got some of the best visibility frontwards/rearwards of any car on the market.


I agree, but if you are going to do something new in a car, why not do it properly? Other cars in this class have guide lines.


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> Figures software patents should not be legal. Software is nothing but math and math is not patent able.d it does nothing but raise the prices for me and you and create illegal monopolies.
> 
> If you do any kind of coding for a living chances are you infringe on a patent at least once a day.


I understand what you are saying but ultimately have to disagree. People's time, money, and risk should be protected. I also like the tax revenue that companies produce when they take the risk, employ people, and dump money in developing and continuing to develop software and other concepts. 
The system might not be perfect, but neither is Richard Stallman's vision.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've seen way too many patents, both software and otherwise, that should never have been issued. The system isn't just not perfect, but it's flat out broken.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

From what I've read from the 2014 Cruze online owners manual the 2014 Cruze.

The back up camera doesn't have guidance lines.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not surprised but still disappointed! My guess is that Chevy is using up the supply of the current cameras and radios and we won't see any upgrades related to the camera and/or Mylink software until the 2015's!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Not surprised but still disappointed! My guess is that Chevy is using up the supply of the current cameras and radios and we won't see any upgrades related to the camera and/or Mylink software until the 2015's!


It was the Canadian 2014 Cruze Diesel owners manual.

Don't think it will make much difference though.


----------

